# Cub 7530 Price



## myronjohns

Hi,

A local dealer has a 3yr old (7530 or 7503), Hydro for sale for $13K with a 833 FEL. It has 67 hours on it and is slightly faded in the paint-particularly on the loader. The dealer stated that a new on lists about $17.4K. 

What do you think about Cub and does the price sound easonable? What could I expect to pay for a new one? List price doesn't sound like a good deal. 

A local New Holland dealer quoted me a 4WD TC30 with loader for $14K. Haven't looked at them yet, but hear they are good machines. 

Thanks, 

Myron


----------



## Archdean

Myron as I have already stated in a PM that there are Big 3 machines that give you better than that!! Full disclosure here! It's no secret anywhere on the planet that I'll try to put you in an Orange Suit!!  

Chief will try to paint you Green!! But we both will try our best to help you find the quality that your Dollar deserves!!

And we both will be right!!:jumpropeb


----------



## Fordfarm

The CC is probably a fine machine, and I think that model is not built by Daedong(kioti). Check on the warranty, you might be better off with the NH. For the extra $1000 you'd have a new machine. Did the dealer say why he had the CC with only 67 hours? Was it a trade or ....? The Cub might do you well and may not be out of line price wise, but that NH for $14,000 with a FEL is nice!


----------



## Live Oak

Myron,

I could not find the link to Corriher Implement when you asked about the New Holland TC30. I found the link this morning. Try emailing them and ask for a price quote. That should give you some idea of what the best pricing is for these machines. Be sure to ask for shipping and ALL charges for the tractor delivered to your door. Just remember that buying a tractor over the internet long distance can get you the best price but service and support is VERY important as well. Some dealers will balk at servicing your tractor if you did not buy it from them. Just some more ideas to take into consideration.

Corriher Implement Company


----------



## Live Oak

Here is another New Holland dealer link.

Tarheel Tractor


----------



## myronjohns

*Is it Turbo charged?*

Thanks for your posts.

I E-Mailed Tarheel last Wednesday with no reply. Guess I need to call Tarheel and Corriher by phone. 

I looked at the 2005 Cub brochure and it states that the 7530 and 7532 has a turbo diesel. How well do these turbos hold up? Expected Life? Would there be a reason to shy away from a tractor with a Turbo?

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak

The turbo charger is not something I would worry about much. With proper care and maintenance, the turbo should last several thousand hours.


----------



## ducati996

*Re: Is it Turbo charged?*



> _Originally posted by myronjohns _
> *Thanks for your posts.
> 
> I E-Mailed Tarheel last Wednesday with no reply. Guess I need to call Tarheel and Corriher by phone.
> 
> I looked at the 2005 Cub brochure and it states that the 7530 and 7532 has a turbo diesel. How well do these turbos hold up? Expected Life? Would there be a reason to shy away from a tractor with a Turbo?
> 
> Thanks *


Those are mitsubishi machines re-badged for Cub. They have a good track record. I do notice the specs on the FEL and 3 Pt...
for a machine that has 30HP, the FEL capacity seems a little light. It could be a misprint, because my little 20hp JD 4100 is rated a 860lbs. They have the Cub at 900 lbs. I would check into that further, it struck me as odd


----------



## myronjohns

*Implement*

HI,

I decided to the the Cub 7503 - hydro. I am looking into rear 72" finish mower implement. Bush hog finish mower spindle speed is at 15,600 FPM vs Land Pride of 18,200 FPM. 7 gauge deck on LP vs 3/16" on BH. BH goes up to 6" vs 5.25 on LP. Anything else I should be looking at? Any comments on the important aspects of a finish mower. My dealer said he also sells an Italian brand (Maccio???). 

Thanks, Myron


----------



## Live Oak

The higher blade tip speed typically gives a better quality finish cut and reduces the amount of recutting. Land Pride makes VERY good equipment although a bit pricey. 7 guage is a nice heavy duty thickness material. My MMM is a "7 Iron" John Deere. Very solid and heavy duty. How much difference is there in price between the Bush Hog brand and Land Pride? If the price was reasonably close, I think I would go for the Land Pride mower.


----------



## myronjohns

*MM or Rear*

The dealer will make me a good deal on a 72" mid-mount for $2075. I can get a land pride1672 for $1884. Going to have to sleep on this choice. He also said he can get me the Italian brand, Maschio, for $1700 for 72" cut. HHhhhmmmmm.


----------



## Live Oak

A mid mounted mower is the most useful with respect to manueverability and trimming up close. Both the MMM and RFM have their respective advantages and drawbacks. The RFM is much easier to remove and install in many case although the Deere MMM can be removed in about 10 minutes. The RFM is good for reaching up under hedges and scrubs. The MMM is the most costly. My preference is for the MMM and I use a rotary cutter on the rear for heavier duty applications.


----------



## Archdean

*Re: MM or Rear*



> _Originally posted by myronjohns _
> *The dealer will make me a good deal on a 72" mid-mount for $2075. I can get a land pride1672 for $1884. Going to have to sleep on this choice. He also said he can get me the Italian brand, Maschio, for $1700 for 72" cut. HHhhhmmmmm. *


First off! a 6' MM is max for your tractor!! 
Second, while not positive about what you want to cut with a finish mower I will just say that Land Pride can't be beat for fit and finish and the gearbox is par excellence!! Bar None!!

If you have room for turns a mid-mount should be your last choice with the exception being a Lawn Tractor!!


----------

